# Starting Stargate SG-1 campaign in AZ



## Silverman (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi all.  I'm starting a Stargate SG-1 campaign in Tempe, AZ.  It will probably meet every two weeks on Friday or Saturday evenings.  I still need a few more players.  Adults are strongly preferred, parents with children are fine.  Please contact me by email if interested.


----------



## ragar1122 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Looking for new game.*

Hey Silverman


I understand this post is very old but thought I would try anyway. Looking for an everyother week RPG. Also would like to try Stargate. Don't know if you even check the boards anymore, if so respond via email ragar1122 at yahoo.com 

Thank you.


----------

